
Your site without JavaScript - benschwarz
https://building.calibreapp.com/your-site-without-javascript-ce65f07e850
======
shams93
This is a good fallback for clients that can't handle a progressive web app.
Progressive web apps solve some of these issues but it won't work everywhere
where it doesn't work this is a nice fallback approach.

